# Gods creation and spiritual principles



## Cifrado (Jul 16, 2010)

Everything that God has placed in creation is meant to show us a spiritual principle. Blind eyes are to show a blind heart. Marriage is intended to represent the everlasting covenant between God and His people. The universe itself is intended to show us the omnipotent, omniscient God behind all the mysterious works that have come into existence. I know that there are quite possibly a gazillion possibilities, but leave a post with your ideas (don't forget scripture for reference if it's from the Bible).


----------

